# Compaq dx2000 MT Motherboard



## Cactus0123 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these, one with an AGP slot? The one I recieved has no AGP and my old P4 system is running on a slow processor and SDRAM so it would be nice to use this until I get my build (just starting saving), but this one I was given has no AGP, so bummer.

Here's as much as I know offhand. Compaq dx2000 MT, Intel 865GV chipset, socket 478 CPU (currently has a 2.8GHz, 1M, 533MHz P4 Prescott). It uses 333MHz (PC2700) or 400MHz (PC3200) RAM and there's currently 512MB of PC3200 in it.

I don't know much else about the motherboard but I know there's an AGP version. I just got one without it and that's what I need. I tried e-Bay and a bit of Googling to no success.

Alternatively, can I use any other micro ATX motherboards? The case does need micro ATX. I know Dell uses proprietary components like special PSU connections and whatnot that make changing the motherboard almost impossible. I heard that Compaq/HP do this but I don't know.


----------



## Cactus0123 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry for the multiple post (couldn't find an edit button), but I found a few similar other motherboards (though not the exact same). The power connectors, most specs, and everything seem to be the same, so I'm pretty sure I have this answered.


----------



## havbek (Jun 11, 2009)

J35 Main power switch/LED pins


----------

